# Working setup for nouveau / dri / mesa ... with NV11?

## kosik

Hi folks,

does anyone have a working setup with nouveau and 3d for a legacy NV11 (GeForce2 Go)? I read that the gallium stuff is for NV30+ only but there's a way to disable gallium and use some other 3d stuff for legacy Nvidia cards. I have the nouveau FB running as well as Xorg with nouveau.

Thanks for any hint,

Marc

----------

## chithanh

3D support for pre-NV30 chips is much less mature than for later chipsets. I doubt it is going to be useful at all. If you want to try it, you need to hack mesa's configure.ac to build nouveau_vieux_dri.so in the mesa-9999.ebuild from the x11 overlay.

----------

